
Decompression Theory for Goats - Kliment
http://www.nigelhewitt.co.uk/diving/maths/deco.html
======
mywittyname
I'll be honest, I really have no clue what those graphs represent, even after
reading the page a dozen times.

What is a 5-minute compartment?

